

Federal government demands NYC strip Times Square of billboards - Errorcod3
http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2015/05/05/times-square-billboards-highway-beautification-act/

======
dmfdmf
Good. I hope NYC sues and takes it all the way to the Supreme Court and they
put an end to the Fed using the threat of withdrawing Fed Highway funds as a
means to force states to toe the line.

